# Yellow cedar burl



## Lumptastic (Jan 10, 2022)

So I’ve stabilized some in the past with limited success. So for those of you who have done it more how do you prepare it obviously oven dry but do you also soak in denatured to remove some of the oils? Hit a little to play with and just was looking for some tips


----------



## kris stratton (Jan 11, 2022)

I have done a fair amount and I never did anything different than the normal process with good success.


----------



## Igor (Jan 12, 2022)

according to the results of many years of impregnation experience, the wood needs to be prepared, and not just dried


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 12, 2022)

Igor said:


> according to the results of many years of impregnation experience, the wood needs to be prepared, and not just dried


Please explain what you mean by “prepared.” Chuck


----------



## Lumptastic (Jan 12, 2022)

Igor said:


> according to the results of many years of impregnation experience, the wood needs to be prepared, and not just dried


What steps do you take to prepare it? Also I’ve been curious about impregnating wood but can’t seem to find much if any information about the process. I’m assuming it’s similar to how it’s done with cactus juice in some ways at least


----------



## Igor (Jan 13, 2022)

I don't use cactus juice.
Preparation consists in boiling in water, and rocks such as maple are additionally soaked in alcohol

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

